# Wii network adapter working with FreeBSD



## l2f (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello,

I bought last week in ebay the following network adapter for my kid's Wii: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380717318822?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT And FreeBSD 8.4 recognized it as:

```
ue0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
        ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
        inet 172.16.0.4 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 172.16.0.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```

Again FreeBSD make my day  :beergrin 

Regards,

l2f


----------

